#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  О непричинении вреда. Дост. Локанатха  (избранные отрывки)

## Ануруддха

Всякий раз, когда мы принимаем пищу, напоминайте себе, что голод – это болезнь, а еда – это лекарство, которое временно утоляет или успокаивает болезнь голода. Поэтому относитесь к еде как лекарству для исцеления болезни голода. Мы должны есть, чтобы жить, а не жить ради того, чтобы есть. Нам нужно есть для того, чтобы просто оставаться живыми, чтобы следовать Благородному восьмеричному пути, который ведёт прямо к Ниббане.

Есть поговорка: «Крупная рыба поедает маленькую рыбку» (справедливость принадлежит более сильному). Говорят, что Бог сотворил животных для нужд человека, но в действительности это эгоистичное учение. Если бы я был животным, и мне сказали бы, что Бог сотворил меня для человеческого желудка то, как я смог бы полюбить такого Бога, который создал меня для чьего-то желудка? У такого создателя не может быть любви, такой любви, которая есть у того, кто осуществил Ниббану. Поэтому неверно говорить, что животные были созданы для нашего желудка. Животные были созданы для того, чтобы прожить свой естественный жизненный срок, так же как и мы были созданы, чтобы прожить столько, сколько нам отпущено. Будда сказал: «Трудно найти какое-либо существо, которое в прошлом не было бы хоть единожды нашей матерью, отцом, братом или сестрой». Поскольку мы пришли из безначального прошлого, то в этом случае возможны все варианты комбинаций и, следовательно, к настоящему времени трудно найти существо, которое не было бы нашим родственником в прошлом. Помните, что всякий раз, когда вы едите мясо, вы едите плоть кого-то, кто был вашим родственником в прошлом, а жить за счёт плоти других, подобно каннибалам – неправильно.

Однажды, когда я плыл на корабле, капитан сказал мне: «Бог создал рыбу в море. Какой же вред может быть от поедания рыбы?» Я ответил ему: «Бог создал тигра в джунглях, и какой же вред может быть от того, что тигр съест капитана этого судна?»

Будда сказал: «Вы можете использовать в пищу мясо, если вы не видели, не слышали и не предполагаете, что животное было убито ради вас». Поверьте мне, я не могу это увидеть, не могу об этом услышать, но я всегда подозреваю, что животное было убито для меня, потому что для кого же ещё мясники забивают животных? Мясники не забивают животных для себя. Они забивают их для покупателя, для потребителя. Поэтому любой, кто ест мясо или покупает его, является тем, для кого было убито это животное. Когда у кого-то есть определённые сомнения и подозрения, что животное было убито для него, то согласно учению Будды он не должен к нему прикасаться. Поэтому нам нужно практиковать непричинение вреда (ахимса), и нам не следует есть плоть животных. Почему не следует? Потому что об этом написано в Дхаммападе: «Все дрожат перед наказанием, все боятся смерти». Поставьте себя на их место, не убивайте, и не вызовите убийство. Это золотое правило. Поступайте с другими так, как вы хотели бы, чтобы поступали с вами. Как бы вы себя ощущали, если бы кто-то покусился на вашу плоть? Вы бы этому совсем не обрадовались бы. Поэтому, ставя себя на место животных, нам не следует поедать их плоть. Ваша жизнь будет продлена, если вы практикуете непричинение вреда – ахимсу, и если вы будете наполнены безграничной любовью*. Потому что продлевая жизни других, вы автоматически продлеваете и свою собственную. Таков закон причины и следствия.

*Прим. пер.: Скорее всего здесь автор под "любовью" подразумевает метту, которая означает доброжелательность.

Пер. с англ. Цветкова Павла
Источник: The Light of the Truth. Sermons delivered by the ven. Lokanatha in Singapore. 1948.
Источник перевода: https://www.facebook.com/groups/4605...5068588695549/

----------

Chhyu Dorje (01.07.2017), Hang Gahm (30.06.2017), Won Soeng (28.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (28.06.2017)

----------

